# How to bore out 2D Mag?



## Donovan (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there any easy way to bore out (4 channels for 2D to 8AA battery adapter) a 2D Mag without expensive tools?


----------



## rdshores (Sep 20, 2005)

I've wondered if one could be stretched out by filling it with water and putting it in the freezer. Maybe put the water in a ballon. Keep track of the growth with some calipers and stop when it got big enough. What do you think?


----------



## balazer (Sep 20, 2005)

The freezing water will push out in all directions, not just radially. It would pop the caps before it stretched the tube.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 20, 2005)

If the ice was enough to stretch the tube at all, it would probably crack or bulge out on a seam.

There's no easy way around it. You could spend the next year of your life with files, sandpaper, and a hone to bore it out, or just get someone with a lathe to do it.


----------



## Sway (Sep 20, 2005)

Modamag has a thread going in the Group Buy and Pass Around Forum offering this service, sorry I haven't figured out how to post a link yet :sick2: 

Later
Kelly


----------



## nikon (Sep 22, 2005)

Donovan said:


> Is there any easy way to bore out (4 channels for 2D to 8AA battery adapter) a 2D Mag without expensive tools?


 

Have you tried using the adapter in the Mag in stock form? I use this adapter and it fits in my Mag 2D with all but the largest capacity rechargeables.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 22, 2005)

Donovan said:


> Is there any easy way to bore out (4 channels for 2D to 8AA battery adapter) a 2D Mag without expensive tools?



I imagine there is a fairly simple way. I've not tried it.

Tools; router, drill, drill extender.

Concept; make a single use drill bit guide.

Start with a wooden rod just the size of the Mag bore and about two inches longer. Using a router and a round bit, make 4 channels the same size as your drill bit. The idea is to allow the edge of the drill to protrude from your cylinder just enough to cut out the channels you. It will eat into the wood, so it's a single use item.

You would insert a dowel into the hole to fix the position for teh next pass.

Might work. Might not.

Daniel


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I'd stick with the lathe method. Or a mill or jig borer if that's all you have sitting around.


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 22, 2005)

Expensive is a relative term. Are you looking at $10, or $100, or $500, or ...

Lathe is the tool of choice.

You -might- be able to enlarge the ID of the tube a bit with an engine hone or Flexi-Hone. It'd be really-really slow and the hones would load-up quickly with the aluminum.

You -might- be able to enlarge the ID of the tube with some reamers. But large reamers aren't exactly inexpensive, and what are you going to use to drive them with? You'd need a drill press or a mill, plus clamping/work-holding ability.


----------



## TomBrown (Sep 22, 2005)

With a ball hone, some kerosene, and a drill, you could remove a lot of material in a fairly short period of time (Maybe 5 minutes). The trick will be to keep your pattern consistent so the bore stays fairly close to cylindrical.

A master cylinder stone hone would be a cheaper alternative but the stones won't cut as quickly as a ball hone.

A little kerosene or diesel fuel on a stone or ball hone and it will cut a whole lot more.


----------

